# Can I glue dwarf baby tears to driftwood?



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think so,you could glue anubias nana petite on top of the stump looks cool to:wink2:


----------



## Lekoguy (Nov 29, 2016)

Dwarf Baby Tears need a rich subsoil to grow well. They wouldn't get the root nutrition they require. Also, they need high intensity lighting.

I agree that Anubius Nana would work very well but wouldn't give the look you might be seeking. There are many moss varieties which might do the job.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

My LFS has a stump with it growing and it looks rather healthy. With the way it's spreading up the stump I'd say it has been growing there for quite some time (not simply tied there a few weeks ago). Its approx size is 5"x8" on the stump, and I believe it's up high enough that there is no substrate contact.


----------



## Spike Cover (Apr 28, 2015)

Obvious suggestion: ask the LFS how it's held in place.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Another option is to bore a channel into the driftwood, fill with dirt or high CEC substrate, and plant in that. It won't really expand outside of the "pot" you just created.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Some people do, but it may be hard to keep it adequtely fed with nutrients. Using a moss will give you the same effect and wouldn't be as troublesome to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

You could prob achieve this with Monte Carlo. I've been able to grow it on rocks with very little substrate. It sort of grows like a vine if you're looking for that overgrown/crawly effect.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I went with Riccia Fluitans, hope they work out!


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Spike Cover said:


> Obvious suggestion: ask the LFS how it's held in place.


I didn't have the interest to ask at the time, but if I'm back there I will. I'm a little curious how they started it now.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just thought I'd update with some pics I grabbed tonight. They said they start them with a small portion stapled on the driftwood and let it grow out. You can see in one pic how they never really trimmed the outside edges and the roots are growing off the side. In the others I tried to show the edges where you can see creeping new growth (makes me believe it's not just an uprooted mat stapled to the driftwood.


----------

